# Kids books



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

I have a two and four year old that love to help out with the chickens. I have found some children's books about farms etc. But I would love to find books about/starring chickens. Lol. Any suggestions? 
I know this might not be the right area of the forum. So please move post if needed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check this list out: http://hencam.com/faq/childrens-books-featuring-chickens/


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

There is an old book by p g whodehouse called love among the chickens. You can listen to the audiobook for free on librivox. It is an old book set in England about a man who gets suckered into helping on a chicken farm. It is a funny story and great for the whole family.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Great idea!


----------

